# Anybody here from Netherlands



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSouce!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

welcome to BeeSource Jack.
I dont live in the Netherlands but I'm probably as Dutch as you are,LOL, as ALL my ancestors come from Holland. My wifes family is the same...Where I live here, it is known as "The Icebox of the Nation" and it gets very cold here in tthe winter and I have been working on kind of a European Bee Haus. It doensn look like the traditional ones in europe and I only use it in the winter but I'm very intrested in the bee houses from the past in Holland...Again welcome..

==McBee7==


----------

